# RECIPE FOR SNOW GOOSE?



## SJB

What does Snow Goose taste like? I have had many different recipes for honkers and ducks but can't say I have tried snow goose.
Is it good?
Thank you in advance of your replies.
Sam


----------



## the professor

soak them in salt water for 24 hours and cook them like any other fowl. very lean, maybe a ilttle stronger flavor, but nothing the right recipe cannot fix.


----------



## Burly1

Most wonderful sausage when mixed 50/50 with lean pork!

Best,
Burl


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

I think Snow Geese are better tasting than Honkers, they are lighter so less blood. My buddy Dirty Sanchez cooked us up the best fajitas I have ever had one year up in Sask from Snows killed that very day. Cook them up with some peppers and onions and throw them on some Mexican bread with Salsa and Sour Cream!


----------



## J.D.

Id prepare them the same way you do your honkers and you'll probably end up liking the snows better. :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2

Soak in salt water for 24 hrs. Drop in a big pot of boiling water with a large rock in the bottom. Boil for 30 minutes. Drain water, throw out the goose and eat the rock................... :rollin:

Just kidding.


----------



## King Eider

Take a Snow Goose breast fillet and butterfly it open.

Soak it in either soy sauce or Teriaki marinade for 24 hrs.

Take a slice of monteray jack cheese and a pickeled pepper and put inside fold closed wrap with bacon.

Grill to NO MORE than mediun rare. You want it pink inside. DON'T OVER COOK!

Soak the legs and thights too and grill.


----------



## jcnelsn1

In my opinion much better than canadas and at least as good or better than mallards. Salt and pepper, stuff with blue cheese crumbles, wrap in bacon and grill to medium rare. Pretty darn close to steak.


----------



## goosegrinder

Take the breast meat and slice in half(so it's half as thick). Soak in cold water changing the water a couple times a day until the blood is gone. Put meat into a Ziploc with your favortie marinade(K.C. Masterpiece mesquite works well).Let it soak in marinade overnite. Put on grill for about 3 minutes on each side until medium rare/medium. DON'T OVERCOOK WATERFOWL!!

Alex


----------



## Gunny

Buy 2 packets of Mccormick Au Jus gravy mix, 2 cans of mushrooms, banana peppers (pre-sliced) in a jar, 4 snow goose breasts (or 2 canada breasts) and your favorite Dijon mustard. Make the gravy, then mix the gravy and mustard into a crockpot. Add the goose meat and let cook 5 hrs on low, occasionaly pulling the meat apart with forks . Then add as many peppers as you would like (I use about 1/2 of the jar with 1/2 of the juice.if you dont like peppers, don't add them) and add the mushrooms. Cook another 2 hrs. Enjoy with your favorite moonshine and or barley pop. 

We prefer to eat this on hogie buns, but it can also be put over rice.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

King Eider said:


> Take a Snow Goose breast fillet and butterfly it open.
> 
> Soak it in either soy sauce or Teriaki marinade for 24 hrs.
> 
> Take a slice of monteray jack cheese and a pickeled pepper and put inside fold closed wrap with bacon.
> 
> Grill to NO MORE than mediun rare. You want it pink inside. DON'T OVER COOK!
> 
> Soak the legs and thights too and grill.


Wrapping stuffed goose is the way to go. I also recommend blue cheese crumbs to be stuffed in the breast as well - delish!


----------



## fishnfool

this works great for both snow geese and canadas trim off fat and silver skin take 3 pounds of breast and 1 pound of bacon and grind into burger make sure to mix it add whatever spice you like and use as you would any burger. Cooking it as a burger I add garlic powder,onion powder and some misses dash cook on the grill for a great tasteing burger.


----------



## timrod_6465

Take 4 individual goose breasts, and throw em in the crockpot with a packet of Italian Beef seasoning and 6 cups of water. Let stew overnight on Medium heat, and break the breasts up the next morning. After the meat is broken up, you can dump a little bit of the water out, and add a whole jar of peppercinis, juice and all. Let it simmer all day on low, and it will be ready at supper time. We usually throw it on a hoagie with some provolone cheese, and it doesn't last long at all. 4 Breasts will feed 4-6 depending on size of breast and the size of appetite you have. By far the best way I have ever had goose .

Not sure I understand what you are saying here....You cook them overnight in Italian Beef in the crockpot.Then again all day the next day in peppercinis????


----------



## Gillbilly

Put a bunch on the smoker for about 4 hrs,chop up and put in slow cooker with favorite bbq.I treat this like pulled pork so try your different rubs etc.A little bacon grease dont hurt either.


----------



## timrod_6465

timrod_6465 said:


> Take 4 individual goose breasts, and throw em in the crockpot with a packet of Italian Beef seasoning and 6 cups of water. Let stew overnight on Medium heat, and break the breasts up the next morning. After the meat is broken up, you can dump a little bit of the water out, and add a whole jar of peppercinis, juice and all. Let it simmer all day on low, and it will be ready at supper time. We usually throw it on a hoagie with some provolone cheese, and it doesn't last long at all. 4 Breasts will feed 4-6 depending on size of breast and the size of appetite you have. By far the best way I have ever had goose .
> 
> Not sure I understand what you are saying here....You cook them overnight in Italian Beef in the crockpot.Then again all day the next day in peppercinis????


I start cooking the geese on medium in the crockpot at about 8pm with the 6 cups of water, and packet of Italian Beef seasoning.
the next morning, I dump a little bit of the juice out, break up the meat, and add a jar of peppercinis juice and all. Turn the heat down to low, and its ready when I get home (Bout 6pm). Its probobly ready before then, but I just usually do it this way. I'm sure the timing of everything can be manipulated however is easiest for everyone. This system just works perfect for me.


----------



## fowlslayer

Cut the meat into bite size pieces and then deep fry it in your favorite shore lunch flavor until golden-brow. Tastes like candy!


----------

